# $4,500.00 Eco Credit



## koenb (Apr 20, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> I am counting on it being extended. I plan on doing ED in September and ordering now.


It was my understanding that if you put in the order with a down payment before the eco credit expiration, you qualify anyway, even though you take delivery 3 months later ?


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

How about 5 months later...


----------



## koenb (Apr 20, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> How about 5 months later...


I think as long as the 'deal' officially closes before expiration, it's fine. If you write up a contract on the car, put down money and agree to pick up the car 5 months later, I don't see why it wouldn't work. When ordering the car now, you negotiate a price that includes the credit.

If you write the contract on Saturday, that's another question, since it's past 4/30.
But again, I've heard from various corners that the credit will be extended at least through June. But we won't know for sure until Saturday. I believe the Spring sales drive also officially ends tomorrow. But at least in my area there are still plenty of 2010 335's (d/i) left.


----------



## DarioF (Apr 13, 2010)

Two independent dealers explained the ECO credit to me.

They both said that the ECO credit would be held for 60 days in the Midwest and 90 days on the west coast after expiration. They indicated the ECO credit was "regional" as far as how long it is good after expiration.

So, if you purchase a vehicle while ECO credit is in play (supposedly through June), and you are in the Midwest, the ECO credit would be good through September.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

porsche123 said:


> Received $4,500 credit on my lease. An interesting note, there were no 335d's being shown at the New York Auto show's BMW area. I asked BMW why and the answer was "I have no idea". Wonder how many they have sold so far?


The IRS reported 1703 335d cars and 3792 x5 diesels were purchased through December of 2009. I've still only seen one other 335d on the road while I've been driving, and no x5d's.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have seen two X5s, one bring test driven and the other pulling out of the parking garage at work. I have seen two 335d cars, one just once and the other 3-4 times both heading into town from the area I live in.


----------



## koenb (Apr 20, 2010)

JSpira said:


> And it will be renewed (for the 5th or 6th time since it was introduced) again.
> 
> So has the credit officially been extended? BMW USA website still quotes 04/30 but it has always been slow to update. Truecar lists the incentive as expired.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

On BMW site it says expires 5/2/2010.

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Vehicles/2011/3/335dSedan/SpecialOffers.aspx



> Eco Credit is a $4,500 credit against the MSRP of the final purchase of the 335d and X5 xDrive35d Advanced Diesel through 5/02/2010.


----------



## koenb (Apr 20, 2010)

vadim_s said:


> On BMW site it says expires 5/2/2010.
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Vehicles/2011/3/335dSedan/SpecialOffers.aspx


That's weird. When I checked this morning it said 04/30. So tomorrow they will update that it's until 05/03 ?


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, it seems that $4,500 is officially gone.

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Vehicles/2011/3/335dSedan/SpecialOffers.aspx



> 0.9% Annual Percentage Rate Offer.
> Qualified customers only. Available at participating BMW centers through BMW Financial Services NA, LLC. Applies only to specific models and only for specific model years. 0.9% APR available up to 24 months through 6/30/2010. $42.06 per $1,000. Subject to credit approval. See participating BMW center for details and vehicle availability.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am glad to see it gone, kept looking at it as something not helping my resale value one bit.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> I am another person who would not have bought this car had it not been for the eco credit and I did not finance through BMWFS since got a lower rate elsewhere. Now days I really wish the credit would come to an end though, because it most certainly can't be helping the resale value of these cars.


Good BMW owner thinking: I got mine; screw everybody else.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

ProRail said:


> Good BMW owner thinking: I got mine; screw everybody else.


I actually think I got screwed on this car, for many reasons. I can't stand the thing and hate looking at it every day that I walk by it now that it is finally not living at dealerships. This is my first and will be my last BMW to ever own and 100% because of horrible dealership experiences. My wife is just worried about the loss that will happen via selling it so with a $4500 discount gone on new ones perhaps the loss will not be as bad as she envisions. Then again perhaps I will just be stuck with the thing for awhile. BTW I did not even get one the way I wanted it, no options on it and interior/exterior colors that I'd never picked and almost did not buy the car because of. So I do not think I got "mine" anyway but instead that I made a huge mistake in rushing into a purchase because I thought 7 months ago this Eco credit was ending and it was either get this or get a different make/model car because I was led to believe I could not order one the way I wanted after I tried and was told I couldn't. But hey for the past 7 months I have watched a number of people get "theirs" along with the credits.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

ProRail said:


> Good BMW owner thinking: I got mine; screw everybody else.


Let's all behave ourselves now, shall we. I am sure that there are still great deals to be had. Those who are creative at negotiating will always get a great deal regardless of the $4,500 discount.


----------



## koenb (Apr 20, 2010)

ProRail said:


> Good BMW owner thinking: I got mine; screw everybody else.


I've been lurking for the past couple of weeks, reading up on everything on this car while trying to sell my current car. I was convinced the eco credit would be extended. If it's truly gone, I'll have to start looking at other cars again...I have always been an Audi fan (my other car is an Audi) but with the $4500 credit Audi could not compete.

Anyway, I don't want to turn this thread into an Audi vs BMW comparison, so let's just say that I hope the credit returns. Most likely I won't buy a 335d without it.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

I truly believe you can still negotiate a similar deal using truecar.com pricing and other tools. The credit was there to make negotiation easier, but not needed to get a great price. I am yet to pay more than $500 over invoice for any car I have ever purchased and believe me some of them you could not get below MSRP due to availability.

If you are a motivated buyer you can still get 335D for the same or very very close to the price most of us paid with or without the eco credit.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I made it before the deadline and closed the deal yesterday on a 2011 335d with a planned EuroDelivery. I thought my SA had his facts wrong on the 2011 vs 2010, but I got the discount.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> I actually think I got screwed on this car, for many reasons. I can't stand the thing and hate looking at it every day that I walk by it now that it is finally not living at dealerships. This is my first and will be my last BMW to ever own and 100% because of horrible dealership experiences. My wife is just worried about the loss that will happen via selling it so with a $4500 discount gone on new ones perhaps the loss will not be as bad as she envisions. Then again perhaps I will just be stuck with the thing for awhile. BTW I did not even get one the way I wanted it, no options on it and interior/exterior colors that I'd never picked and almost did not buy the car because of. So I do not think I got "mine" anyway but instead that I made a huge mistake in rushing into a purchase because I thought 7 months ago this Eco credit was ending and it was either get this or get a different make/model car because I was led to believe I could not order one the way I wanted after I tried and was told I couldn't. But hey for the past 7 months I have watched a number of people get "theirs" along with the credits.


Sounds like buyer remorse for a bad decision you made.

If you doubted your purchase, you should have walked away. You got your ECo credit but a car you did not want. Seems foolish to me. Why buy a car in the wrong color and with none of the options you want, just to save $4500.

Since when can you not order a car the way you want? If you needed the $4500 to afford the car, how could you afford options.

You are blaming the wrong person. I hope they bring the eco credit back.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It was about what I think the cars are worth v. what I can afford. I do not feel the base cars are worth $45k which is the base price when I got one. At roughly $40k I do feel they are worth that and I have seen a lot of people on here that feel they are worth getting with that type of discount but not without it and I doubt it was all based on what they could afford. 

As far as interior/exterior colors I have owned many cars that were selections I never wanted and learned to live with so I did not feel that was an issue at the time. Now the issue that I never considered was that the beige vinyl interior in my car would have such a bleeding problem with clothes. Did not consider it since have had three cars in the past with beige/tan interiors and never faced that issue with them. As far as options, I only wanted iPhone/iPod integration and I had two choices as far as cars, the other that was out of state was roughly $8k more due to the other options on it that I did not care one way or the other about. Another case of what do I think something is worth to me and that integration was just not worth it to me, I was willing to pay $2-2.5k to get that integration on all the cars I looked at. 

I am just jaded since in the first six months I owned this car, it was in the shop or parked in my garage waiting to go to the shop for roughly 3 months of that time. My buyers remorse comes from getting something where the dealerships that are within 30 miles of me are just horrible to deal with based upon experience with numerous lies and poor quality of work. So yeah I like the fact that a never ending discount seems to finally come to an end and maybe will help the resale value of current used cars. It had to end at some point and they most certainly gave it more than a fair amount of time with all the extensions. And I most definitely am far from this "Good BMW owner thinking: I got mine; screw everybody else." which is what triggered my reply that you quoted. I am along the lines of "I got mine, I don't like it any more and want to sell it for the least amount of loss as possible". I bet most people when selling a car want to try to keep the loss as minimal as possible.

I am blaming myself for buying this thing, but since that is the wrong person then who should I blame?


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> It was about what I think the cars are worth v. what I can afford. I do not feel the base cars are worth $45k which is the base price when I got one. At roughly $40k I do feel they are worth that and I have seen a lot of people on here that feel they are worth getting with that type of discount but not without it and I doubt it was all based on what they could afford.


This is an excellent point. What you consider the cars true value is critical to how you buy. I accept that BMW is overpriced to a point, they do over a better warranty but not $5K worth. Part of the BMW "experience" is how the car drives and even my wife loves them. So to get this I have pay for it to a point.

I have ruled out another 6 series, even though I love the car it is not worth the $$$. I am leaning toward a 535 not a 550 because I realize that I need to have an auto with better mileage. As a result I am now serious considering a 335d(just wish it had venitlated seats...is this worthwhile getting a 535..I dont know yet)



> I am just jaded since in the first six months I owned this car, it was in the shop or parked in my garage waiting to go to the shop for roughly 3 months of that time. My buyers remorse comes from getting something where the dealerships that are within 30 miles of me are just horrible to deal with based upon experience with numerous lies and poor quality of work. So yeah I like the fact that a never ending discount seems to finally come to an end and maybe will help the resale value of current used cars. It had to end at some point and they most certainly gave it more than a fair amount of time with all the extensions. And I most definitely am far from this "Good BMW owner thinking: I got mine; screw everybody else." which is what triggered my reply that you quoted. I am along the lines of "I got mine, I don't like it any more and want to sell it for the least amount of loss as possible". I bet most people when selling a car want to try to keep the loss as minimal as possible.


This is a real big issue and will affect anyone's concern over the purchase. CS is so important and is becoming a lost art. Consumers are not making retailers understand how important this really is since we keep buying the crap. I fall into this category as well.

BMW dealers are often IMHO the most arrogant guys and finding a good one is so hard. I think my dealership is ok, not great. THe 530i I bought I got the feeling they were doing me a favor. On my 6 lease, they wanted to keep me as a customer so they were happy to match a deal.

If my car was a poor sample like yours this would be a huge issue and I would feel the same. When I read your comment above, it seemed you bought rushed to get the eco credit only. So I misunderstood and I am sorry.

Can you lemon your car? I have never heard of a vinyl color bleeding on everything, that seems like a defect. is it?


----------

